# Website CORRECT in Chrome/Safari, NOT in IE



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2010)

What's is wrong with my code? Someone help..

Look at it in Chrome or Safari... Then look in IE.

http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Untitled-1.html


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

IE is gay and doesnt follow the web rules. Works fine in firefox too.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2010)

Still I have to fix this somehow... Everyone uses IE every once and a while...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

doesnt look too bad in IE8?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2010)

lol show them the firefox picture


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

firefox





Iron (chrome variant)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

in firefox the image cuts off at UNDER so it doesnt show the entire image...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> in firefox the image cuts off at UNDER so it doesnt show the entire image...



i dont get that?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

ok loads fine now


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 18, 2010)

That's not the point Easy. The point is there are only spossed to be 3 buttons there. Instead of 3 buttons being their, the rows are stretching, and because of that the row background image is tiling.

The left rows are scaling to the center row. Something in my code is wrong.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2010)

The problem is the Rowspan=10.

IE doesn't know what to do with that because you don't actually have 10 rows.  So it is ignoring the Height=30 in the other cells.  Pad the table with a few empty rows and you should be fine.

This code should work:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head><BASE HREF="http://www.getyourjeepon.com/">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
</head>
<body>
<center>
<table border="0">
  <tr>
    <td><img src="http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Pictures/newjeepsterslogo.jpg" width="728" /></td>
  </tr>
</table>

<table width="728" border="0">
<tr>
<th width="150" height="30"><font size="4"><b><u>Links</u></b></font></th>
</tr>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td rowspan="1" height="30" background="Pictures/Link Picture.jpg">
<center>
<b>Home</b>
</center>
</td>
<td rowspan="10" background="Under Construction.jpg" height="300">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td rowspan="1" height="30" background="Pictures/Link Picture.jpg">
<center>
<b>About Us</b>
</center>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td rowspan="1" height="30" background="Pictures/Link Picture.jpg">
<center>
  <b>Jeep Rallies</b>
</center>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</tbody>


</table>



</body>
</html>
```

I also removed the <p> tags around "Jeep Rallies" as it was also causing problems with the cell size.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2010)

This works great in IE8:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
		<title>Untitled Document</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<div align="center">
			<table border=0>
				<tr>
					<td colspan=2><img src="http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Pictures/Get%20Your%20Jeep%20On.jpg" width=728 /></td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan=2><a href="http://inventory.autotrader.com/inventory/results.jsp?search=all&dealerId=100023752&make=any&model=any&toYear=any&fromYear=any&toPrice=&fromPrice=&searchFlag=1&color=1" target="_blank" style="font-family: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 20px; font-weight: bold;">CLICK HERE TO VIEW OUR AUTOTRADER.COM INVENTORY!</a></td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td valign="top" width=150 height="100%" style="align: center; font-weight: bold;">
						<img height=100 width=150 src="http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Jeeplarge.jpg" alt="It's a Jeep thing.  You wouldn't understand." />
						<div style="height: 30px; text-decoration: underline; font-size: 20px;">Links</div>
						<div style="height: 30px; background-image: url('http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Pictures/Link Picture.jpg');">Home</div>
						<div style="height: 30px; background-image: url('http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Pictures/Link Picture.jpg');">About Us</div>
						<div style="height: 30px; background-image: url('http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Pictures/Link Picture.jpg');">Jeep Rallies</div>
					</td>
					<td width=578 valign="top">www.GetYourJeepOn.com. At Jeepsters LLC we are a family owned and operated dealership, insuring a great and friendly atmosphere. We strive to deliver the best possible selection of Jeeps to our customers. If we don't have the Jeep you're looking for, give us a call and we'll focus our attention on getting you the Jeep you want! We also have an on site parts and accessories store, giving you direct access to a huge selection of products for your Jeep. </td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</div>
	</body>
</html>
```

The key: minimize table use.

If divisions won't work there for you, replace them with a table.  Tables naturally shrink to their smallest members while divisions expand horizontally to their maximum size.  Use that to effect.


----------



## Clement (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is what I see in IE v7.0.5730.11  at 2:26pm EST (XP Pro SP2):


Firefox (3.5.7) does not show the partial images below the hardhats.

If you ask I will switch over to Fedora and try the browsers there. ATM I'm working on building a box for the old lady.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Konqueror...


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys cut me some slack this is a work in progress!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2010)

i think you got more advice than you need  time to make the website pwn


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ravenas said:


> Hey guys cut me some slack this is a work in progress!



We aren't ripping you, we're just trying to help.


----------



## Clement (Feb 21, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> We aren't ripping you, we're just trying to help.



Yes, just trying to help.

Fedora x64 (Mozilla Firefox 3.5.8 - 02/20/10 7:30pm):


Fedora x64 (Epiphany 2.26.3 - 02/20/10 7:30pm):


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2010)

Try the code I pasted (I updated it for your most recent changes).  It should fix the table alignment issues in most browsers.


<script> tags should always go in the <head> portion of the HTML document.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 8, 2010)

Good god same problem... Check this out.

http://www.getyourjeepon.com/Untitled-1.html

I.E. sucks ass... Can anyone help me fix this problem? good god...


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok fixed... same deal. newtekie don't respond ahaha!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2010)

```
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td height="30">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
```
That's a lot of wasted bandwidth.  I posted the proper way to handle it above.  If you want, I could update it again with your most recent changes...


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 12, 2010)

If you would do that i would be very very grateful.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2010)

I use IE8 and see it fine.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I use IE8 and see it fine.



You do now. Not before.


----------

